# Casio 'marlin'



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I vaguely remember someone saying they wanted one of these. There's one on ebay that closes in about 3 hours... Still quite cheap!

Casio 'Marlin' on ebay...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

cheers B&G, 'twas me but am sorted now 









http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=21724


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Now that Marlin logo appears on some of Casio's analog quartz "Duro" series models on the dial face and engraved on the casesback.

http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/3499/mdv1fw9.jpg


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Hhmm I used to have one of them. Wonder if my mums still got all my old digital watches


----------

